# Until I go



## vatrahos

şunların hangisi daha yaygın kullanılıyor?

- gid-inceye kadar (veya "dek")
- gid-ene kadar     (veya "dek")

bir de, "kadar"la "dek" arasında ne fark var?

teşekkürler!


----------



## Rallino

Both sentences are equally used, and kadar = dek


----------



## princess_of_ist

"şunların hangisi daha alışılmış? yaygın/ sık kullanılıyor ?" would sound better.

And I agree with Rallino. I don't think that there is a difference between "..dek 
 or ...kadar" and you can say both "gidinceye kadar" and "gidene kadar""


----------



## vatrahos

düzeltmen için teşekkürler.


----------



## vatrahos

Perhaps "dek" is of Turkish origin and "kadar" is Arabic?


----------



## veronica55

I don't know which one is arabic or turkish orijin. But there's a small difference between dek and kadar. "dek" exactly means untill in any case or sentence. But for "kadar" can significate "amount/as much as" in some cases. (in your sentence kadar = dek it's completly true) BUT:

the question "ne kadar?" is very frequently used and refers to "how much does it cost?" (amount of money)
or
"ne kadar sürer?" = for how long does it last? (amount of time)
or
"gidebildiğin kadar git" = go as much as you can.
or
"ne kadar güzelsin" this is not a question it means "woww look how beautiful you are"
"ne kadar üzgünüm bilemezsin" you can't imagine how much sad I am.
"ne kadar güzel bir gün" what a beautiful day!

As you can see while "dek" only means "untill", "kadar" can have more different meanings according to sentence plus the meaning "untill"

hope this helps


----------



## vatrahos

Yes, these are very useful expressions; thank you!

Also, when we use kadar with an adjective and the future participle, it means "(adj) enough to (verb)," right? Example:

-He's not tall enough to play basketball = o, basket oynayacak kadar uzun boylu değil

-You're too young to understand = anlayamıyacak kadar küçüksün.


----------



## veronica55

vatrahos said:


> Yes, these are very useful expressions; thank you!
> 
> Also, when we use kadar with an adjective and the future participle, it means "(adj) enough to (verb)," right? Example:
> 
> -He's not tall enough to play basketball = o, basket oynayacak kadar uzun boylu değil
> 
> -You're too young to understand = anlayamıyacak kadar küçüksün.



yep! exactly


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> bir de, "kadar"la "dek" arasında ne fark var?
> 
> teşekkürler!



*Shortly:

kadar - as....as  

dek - till/until*


----------



## veronica55

*
1- KADAR = as....as + much + till-untill

*as.....as
-O, basket oynayacak kadar uzun boylu değil.

 much
-Bu kadar üzülme. (don't worry this much)

 till/untill (*dek* and *kadar* are only equal in this case)
-Ahment gelene kadar bekledim. (I had waited untill Ahmet came)
-Ahmet gelene dek bekledim. (same)
*

2- NE KADAR =**how much + **what a... + **how + adj*

- how much
Bu elbise ne kadar? (how much does this dress cost?)*
*
- what a...
Ne kadar güzel bir gün (what a beautiful day)

- how + adj* 
 *Ne kadar mutluyum bilemezsin. (you can't imagine how happy I am)


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> Yes, these are very useful expressions; thank you!
> 
> Also, when we use kadar with an adjective and the future participle, it means "(adj) enough to (verb)," right? Example:
> 
> -He's not tall enough to play basketball = o, basket oynayacak kadar uzun boylu değil
> 
> -You're too young to understand = anlayamıyacak kadar küçüksün.



*It is not the future participle, it is the participle that is called verbal adjective in Turkish. *


----------

